# Freeze your eggs as a lifestyle choice so we make more money, says IVF clinic



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/oct/03/women-freeze-eggs-treatment-experts

Okay, that isn't exactly what the headline says, but it might as well! Such an impressive piece of journalism; I love the way they've balanced it by getting views from women doing IVF now to see if they wish they'd frozen their eggs or not or if maybe they feel there are some larger societal issues at play that might be worth addressing.

Like say, the way in which the housing crisis or the rise of the non-committal man-child (or indeed woman-child) are delaying the time at which we start families (for those of us who aren't stiletto wearing career women as depicted in the DM - because just maybe that isn't the real reason all of us have put off having a family).

Or whether it is appropriate to reduce women to the status of cattle in an effort to increase their economic productivity during their peak years.

Never mind the fact sperm ain't so rosy after a certain age either or that you do actually have to implant the embryos into the lining as well, oh no, let's gloss over that and flog some egg freezing (but let's not mention what's actually involved in the process - it's just like a smear test probably, init?).

Indeed, isn't it generally regarded as bad medical practice to encourage patients to undergo procedures where there is no clinical need?

Grrrr. I get it at a pragmatic individual level (and sure it would be lovely right now to have eggs from my 20 year old self), but it is pretty callous to suggest that the best way to solve the structural problems in UK society at large is to make egg freezing a norm, thus inevitably pressuring all women to undergo the process. But, hey the clinics get rich, right?

There, I feel better 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I actually do sometimes wish everyone had to go through IVF to have children - that way only people who really want and will love and care for a child would have one!

But yes this type of attitude and casual disregard for women by the clinics and the media annoys me too! 

I also find it offensive to see such a traumatic, gruelling and frankly soul destroying process with significant immediate and long term health risks that those of us with genuine medical infertility would give anything not to have to endure being promoted as a lifestyle choice for healthy women to just opt for like buying shoes.

B xxx


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Well said.


----------

